# Help Dog is losing hair



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

My dog has been scratchin and chewing his skin or fur a lot here recently. At first it was just his but but now it is also his legs. Could this be allergies or what? He is about 4 and half months. I am worried. I had him on grain free authority then switched to blue wilderness... after I switched is when the fun on the legs started to go missing. Also he is on trifexis. Well he has had it once now and due for another one next week 

Thank you for any help you can provide


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Are there any red marks or anything on his skin other than where he's scratching?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

I do not see anything... it looks normal even when he is scratching and chewing is only slightly pink and looks dry


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Can you post some pix up?

My rat terrier used to rip her hair out on her paws, I remember finding out she was allergic to the corn in her food but she's on crappy food anyway but after the switch, it stopped.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

I know this may be a dumb question but how would I do that? This is my first time on here 
And thanks again for the help


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe this will work








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9918965.117632.100000000774422&type=1&theater


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I was able to see the pic, but it was really blurry. If your using the app, you can do it through the picture button. Or you can upload it to photobucket and copy and paste the image link in here.

You said your using blue buffalo wilderness?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Is this better? I can retake new pics if need be. 
Yes he is on blue buffalo wilderness

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

What's triflexis?

I mean BBW is not a terrible food, I used to feed it before switching to Orijen, didn't really have any problems on it.

Is he on the chicken flavor? Try switching flavors, these dogs are known for chicken allergies And your boys blue so he will be more prone to allergies.

I'm sure someone else will chime in with more advice. I'm sorry I could not have been of more help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

It's fine. Yeah it is chicken flavor I did not see puppy food in another flavor and I have heard of Orijen but do not know where to buy it. 
Thanks though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Puppy does not come in any other flavors unfortunately. You would have to use regular BBW.

You can order orijen on chewey.com

You have to really look for it in specialty pet stores that carry higher end kibble.

If it's in your budget, I would try it. It's only like $15 more then BBW and honestly the price of BBW is not worth the product.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I would take him OFF of that triflexis junk! That stuff has killed dogs. It's poison. If you want parasite control, go with Diatomaceous Earth Food grade. It's even ok for you to eat! All of those flea/tick and heartworm preventatives are poison and its more than likely weakening his immune system.

It might be a good idea to get a skin scrape done to rule out any sort of mange or ring worm, etc.

Here is a good read -- click here -- http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/protecting-your-dog-from-heartworm/


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes I would like to take him off but can I return the trifexis? Because I paid a little over $100 for 6 months and have only used it 1 just wouldn't want to waste too much since I don't have a lot of money


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe ask the vet if you can return it? Though I doubt they would give your your money back... Did you read that article? Very eye opening! 

Also look for some immune boost supplements!


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Took my boy to the vet today and he has demodectic mange. The vet said it was genetically passed on to him more than likely. So in about a month he should be better!

Thanks for all the help and feedback

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it figured out! That kind of mange often starts up due to a weakened immune system so getting him on some immune boost formula would be helpful to prevent future breakouts.


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Is there one you would recommend?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

You can find it cheaper on Ebay or Amazon but this is the official site. Friend of mine had a dog with Dex and knock on wood hasnt had a breakout since been on this.

Bixbi - ORGANIC PET SUPERFOOD - IMMUNITY


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Nu stock is supposed to help heal demodex....


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea nustock does have used it before on demodectic female. It stinks to high heavens but works great for a topical.


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Use nu stock plus the prescribed medicine or just nu stock alone?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Perscribed meds are more then likely just an antibiotic so yes keep her on that.


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

I know this is about hair... But does anyone have any experience with worms? My dog seems to have some in his poop and I have had him dewormed through all his puppy shots.. They are small and white but not very long.. They are still moving when he poops them out... Looking for a fast and cost effective way to get them gone! 
Thanks for any help.. Also I may repost this in a new thread

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

When was the last time it was wormed and how old? Sounds like round worms another treatment should suffice. What kind of wormer did you us?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodgersc77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Last time was at 16 weeks which was about a month ago now. I'm not sure what was used.. It was whatever the vet gave. 
Should any over the counter be okay?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Do they look almost like rice? Or like spaghetti? One is a tape worm and the other a round worm. You can get over the counter worm killer BUT if its tape worms it has to be the wormer that kills all types of worms. 
Pyrantel paomate/praziquantel will kill tape worms <--- has to say praziquantel for it to work....
Panacur will also kill tape worms I believe...and there are a few others, just can't remember how to spell them lol

These a available at petco, petsmart, tractor supply, etc.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

If it was a month ago rule of thumb for general worming is every month so he is due for it.


----------

